# Yamaha Launches 25-Horse Four Strokes



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

uuummmmm, 173 lbs


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> uuummmmm, 173 lbs


78.6kg (Esitimated) [smiley=flush.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

small 4 strokes... get use to it...


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

fifteen more pounds and you can have the t50 with Power trim and everything.

The engine does sound very reliable and fuel efficient.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> 78.6kg (Esitimated)


yeah, i know, but that is like give or take a few, it is still a friggin heavy engine



> small 4 strokes... get use to it...


don't have too, I went with the hawttie tldi


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I will take 20hp 4-stroke tiller (115lbs) any day over this hefty 175lbs 25hp 4-stroke yamaha!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch!! Imagine this pig on the back of a 15' john boat!!

Too heavy, they won't be a hit with this motor which is a shame.  All this time we waited for Yamaha's void of motors between the 20 and 40 and this was the best they could come up with? 

60+ lbs for 5 hp more over their 20????

Didn't the "old" version of the 25 weigh in at a 4-banger "competetive" ~155lbs?

Face it, the merc/tohatsu 25's at 158lbs are too heavy for most small skiffs, that's why you see so many with doel-fins, etc on them; to combat the squat and porpoise issues that come from having too much weight at the rear. 

For Yamaha to come out with something 20lbs heavier than the merc, without the shifter handle tiller, and without the EFI (at a higher price point no doubt) than others in the market isn't industry-breaking news IMHO. 

I'm sure they will sell motors as it is a Yamaha, but I'd love to see something hit the market lighter, with some new features or selling points. 

Why not just give us the same old 25 they used to have out at a lowered cost. Anyone miss that one? 

“Putting a four-stoke 25 in our current lineup is really about meeting the needs of our dealers in key regions of the country,” said John Rigsby, Yamaha Marine Group National Sales Manager. “There are applications, particularly in the Midwest, where our F20 is just not enough outboard and our F40 is too much. Yamaha dealers asked for this addition to our line, and we heard them.” [smiley=bs.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif]

Not sure who did the market research on this motor, but give me some real improvements for the small skiff market (maybe I'm off with the target market for a 25?) then I'll jump back on the Yamaha wagon. 

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm totally agree with you !

they should think something like F20 bored out piston, bigger jets, carburator and exaust tuner to save all the weight!

This new generation yamaha 25hp 4-stroke won't able to perform like a Mercury 25hp with EFI and free battery maintence!

Yamaha 25hp 4-strokes will crash again in the future.........just another pig coming on.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I just read my post and it seemed pretty harsh!!!!!!!!!!

Didn't mean it to come across that way, but you get the picture. Too little dollars floating around in the boating industry today, so manufacturers had better give consumers a darned good reason to spend their money with them. 

I'm not seeing that with the new 25 release.

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I spoke to a LOT of engine folks and skiff folks at the miami show. Here is the general consensus. New motors are going to be heavier. Fact of life. All engine manufactures know this is an issue and are working to develop lighter, more efficient, more enviro friendly motors. There is a point however where the boat builder will have to step up to the game and re think how they design and build their skiffs and more importantly how they balance them with placement of fuel tanks etc. It's a challenge to say the least. But between gov mandates, fuel costs, product dev costs, material costs... well you get the point. 

Believe me I loved my 112lb Merc 25 Classic. But those days are gone. Skiff manufactures have to evolve to match the technology and weights of engines. There are some who I think do this well. There are some that have not come to grips with the weight issue yet. 

Cheers


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I spoke to a LOT of engine folks and skiff folks at the miami show. Here is the general consensus. New motors are going to be heavier. Fact of life. All engine manufactures know this is an issue and are working to develop lighter, more efficient, more enviro friendly motors. There is a point however where the boat builder will have to step up to the game and re think how they design and build their skiffs and more importantly how they balance them with placement of fuel tanks etc. It's a challenge to say the least. But between gov mandates, fuel costs, product dev costs, material costs... well you get the point.
> 
> Believe me I loved my 112lb Merc 25 Classic. But those days are gone. Skiff manufactures have to evolve to match the technology and weights of engines. There are some who I think do this well. There are some that have not come to grips with the weight issue yet.
> 
> Cheers


Which still doesn't change one fact: That motor is too heavy for 95% of the boats on this forum 

I would think, additionally, that if one had a boat that had enough beam to float that motor correctly, it would be rated for a lot more than 25hp. 

Should be a good pontoon boat motor though.

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Which still doesn't change one fact: That motor is too heavy for 95% of the boats on this forum


No they just put the fuel tank in the wrong place.    ;D Put the beer cooler further forward and you'll be fine... Just ask Curtis!  ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This has been discussed before.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1205097407




> these versatile outboards rival Yamaha’s two-strokes for top-end performance but offer the fuel efficiency and smoothness customers have come to expect from a four stroke.


Did you notice that they did not say equals or exceeds 2 stroke performance? That's pretty telling considering that its in the marketing material. I will never buy a 4stroke 25 HP motor at their current weight and performance characteristics. I have little of no interest in fuel consumption. I want light weight performance. Yamaha is going to have to do much better before I will drink the Kool Aid. Until then its used 2 stroke motors for me. There might even be a business in it for someone who rebuilds 2 strokes and sells them with a warranty.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> Wow, I just read my post and it seemed pretty harsh!!!!!!!!!!


The truth hurts.  ;D +1 from me.

With oils like the ALISYN Bio 100% biodegradable that burn so clean and protect so well (I turned my V6 over 8500rpm with it), there is little reason to force these on us. its nothing but a power-play by the WAFI's and tree huggers.  4-Strokes have their place, but it shouldnt be on the back of a boat thats main goal is simplicity and light weight.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe we're barking up the wrong tree here. If we wait for the manuf. to to give us what we want we'll never get it.
These 4 strokes are no different than that big block in your hot rod. What we need is for the aftermarket to step up with some 4 stroke performance parts.New Yami F20s make .9 HP per cubic inch (22.1 cu in).
We need roller cams, ported heads, tuneable carbs, etc. 
Hmmm, how about nitrous or a turbo?   [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmmm....I remember doing things like that on my '67 cougar.
Started as a stock 289 with a weber 2 barrel, ended up being
a very expensive street legal hot rod. Spent a ton of money
to have a car that legally could only do the
speed limit, but could get to that limit very quickly...I'll guess the
same expenses are inherent in adding aftermarket parts to
small outboards. Any time the words "performance" or "marine"
are added as a description to a part, the cost triples...

                                         

Probably be cheaper to just buy a bigger motor.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It's funny you mention that. I asked the Yamaha group that exact same question. These outboards are very computer controlled. Someone would have to reverse engineer the fuel mapping, etc in the computer. Or try to purchase the program parameters from Yamaha... that's not going to happen. ;D So Your back to reverse engineering the motor computer. Not impossible but costly. Big motors are much more likely than our small ones to get that kind of attention.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> small 4 strokes... get use to it...


No. 


But good thread anyways.


----------

